
Startup Mapillary Is Turning Crowdsourced Images into a 3-D Virtual World - jimsojim
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/543286/build-a-3-d-virtual-world-with-this-crowdsourced-map-of-the-real-world/
======
boise
[http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2015/11/10/pointclouds.html](http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2015/11/10/pointclouds.html)

------
jesolem
Video of the thing here:
[https://vimeo.com/144356789](https://vimeo.com/144356789)

